# Add Your Haunt/Cool Google Map Searchable List



## bahwi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey everyone, I've made a Haunt list with a google map display(as well as traditional, and zip code search). Check it out at http://www.hauntedhousenation.com/. 

Last year was the first year, this year is a newer code base, you can add photos and people can post comments, not to mention the cool map. Of course a link back to your Haunt's website. I've added a photo gallery/video hosting module as well that I haven't had a chance to try out.

Check out one of the Houses already on this list: Mind Seizure Haunted House to see what your entry will look like. 

It's completely free, easy to use. Just create an account and you can go. You can also have a blog and a post images separate from the Haunted House entry.

I'm always open to new suggestions and ideas, and I'm working on streamlining the theme more as well.


----------

